# شفاء النفس



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



























​
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



[LEFT]

[/LEFT]



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​
*يتبع*​​​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

موضوع راائع جداااا 

خصوصا انه معروض على شكل صور بطريقه جميلة جدااا 

شكرا ليك جدااا 

وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

أمين 

​


----------



## استفانوس (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

اشكرك على مرورك وكلماتك المشجعة
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

موضوع متعوب عليه جدا و جميل .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

موضوع  جميل  جدا  جدا  جدا 
تسلم ايدك  عزيزي  استيفانوس 
ربنا  يبارك حياتك 
يثبت ​


----------



## استفانوس (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع متعوب عليه جدا و جميل .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


اشكرك حبيبي
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك عزيزي استيفانوس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...


اشكرك عزيزتي
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

مجهود رائع شكرااااااااااااا لييييييييك


----------



## استفانوس (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



مسعد خليل قال:


> مجهود رائع شكرااااااااااااا لييييييييك


اشكرك عزيزي
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

*موضوع فوق الرائع*​ 
*مجهود رائع بجد يا استفانوس*​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## استفانوس (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



K A T Y قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع*​
> 
> *مجهود رائع بجد يا استفانوس*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك*​


اشكرك عزيزتي 
واتمنى ان تكون الافادة للجميع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

*موضوع رائع جدا معروض بالصور

شكرا ليك والرب  يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## استفانوس (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا معروض بالصور*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليك والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك*​


اشكرك 
واسأل الرب ان يكون سبب بركة لكل من يقرأه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك ​*


----------



## استفانوس (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شفاء النفس*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع ​*
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك *_​


اشكرك اختي العزيزة
والرب يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرب يبارك حياتك
الموضوع ممتاز
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك*
> *الموضوع ممتاز*
> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا*
> *صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة *
> ...


 
 ربنا يباركك 
ويحفظك ولتكن عناية الرب على خدمتك فيحسن عليك برضاه


----------



## amad_almalk (5 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي البرنامج الرائع​


----------



## asasy2000 (20 يناير 2009)

أشكرك على المجهود الرائع لنقل هذه المحاضرات المفيدة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء
لكن لي عليك أنك لم تذكر أنها منقولة - صورة طبق الأصل - من Presentation أعده الدكتور القس سامح موريس الواعظ المشهور بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة.
يجب عليك إلتزام الأمانة المسيحية و توضيح مصدر مشاركاتك لكي يرجع الحق لأصحابه
أخوك الي بيحبك.


----------



## مورا مارون (23 مارس 2009)

الصور مش ظاهرة استفانوس

ارفعها تاني​


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2009)

asasy2000 قال:


> أشكرك على المجهود الرائع لنقل هذه المحاضرات المفيدة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء
> لكن لي عليك أنك لم تذكر أنها منقولة - صورة طبق الأصل - من presentation أعده الدكتور القس سامح موريس الواعظ المشهور بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة.
> يجب عليك إلتزام الأمانة المسيحية و توضيح مصدر مشاركاتك لكي يرجع الحق لأصحابه
> أخوك الي بيحبك.


سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
في البدية احب ان اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة 
فكل مؤمن بالمسيح ربا وفاديا يعمل بكلمة الله

*مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا*

واقول لك الصدق انني لااعرف انها للاخ القس سامح موريس ولا لغيره 
وصدقني لن اتردد  لو اعرف في ان اقول او ان اذكر اسمه 

اشكرك لاجل المعلومة 
وارحب بك اخا عزيزا في هذا المنتدى المقدس 
منتظرين تفاعلك معنا في هذه المأمورية العظمى
لكيما نرى نفوسا تشفى وتاتي من الظلمة الى نور المسيح

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

asasy2000 قال:


> أشكرك على المجهود الرائع لنقل هذه المحاضرات المفيدة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء
> لكن لي عليك أنك لم تذكر أنها منقولة - صورة طبق الأصل - من presentation أعده الدكتور القس سامح موريس الواعظ المشهور بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة.
> يجب عليك إلتزام الأمانة المسيحية و توضيح مصدر مشاركاتك لكي يرجع الحق لأصحابه
> أخوك الي بيحبك.





اصنع لنفسك مجد في السماء هكذا علمنا الرب يسوع

وليكن كنزك في السماء لا على الارض

كلام ليس موجه لاحد انما بعد قرائتي المشاركتين السؤال والجواب

خطرت فكرة الرد برأسي فكرة الرد هذه..

سلام المسيح يعم الكون

امين


----------



## استفانوس (21 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اصنع لنفسك مجد في السماء هكذا علمنا الرب يسوع
> 
> وليكن كنزك في السماء لا على الارض
> 
> ...


سلام المسيح
اخي الحبيب 
انا احترم جدا ردك واقبله
وكذلك انا ايضا مع اخي asasy2000 
في حقوق النشر 
اصلي ان يبارك الرب صاحب العمل وكل من يقرأ ويختبر الشفاء
اشكرك حبيبي
ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------

